# Medical Tech



## Xoshua (18 Feb 2009)

Hello again forum.  This will be a bit of a long post, sorry.   Found this forum to post.

Situation: Two years ago, I was 17, I joined the Regular Force Infantry.  I was doing BMQ and I had to leave due to complications with family matters and the fact I didn't complete highschool, honourable discharge.  After I left, my family decided to move to Arizona, USA.  It's been two years later and I still have that gut feeling this is not where I was meant to be.
I now have my highschool, (from the States however), with chemistry and physics included.  I need a bio from highschool to become a Medical Tech.  
I was planning on returning back to Ontario, Canada for the Reserves, but here is the catch.  

1. If in Arizona, how do I contact a recruiter, just dial?
2. Medical Tech requires highschool diploma, a chem or physics AND bio.  I have American diploma, chem AND physics but not bio.  What to do?
3. I really would like to do Reserves on weekends if possible so I can still go to college/ what I need for Medical Tech.  Any input?
4. EDIT: If there is any Medical Tech Reserve Units, any in Ontario?


Sorry for all the numbers, anyways, not sure where to start.  I have been browsing the forums all day looking for something.  Bits and pieces of info here and there, but no real answer.  And yes I am a Canadian, plus I can't even work in the USA.  Greencards are hard to come by here.  And I will NOT join the American Army, I am a proud Canadian!

Joshua


----------



## Armymedic (18 Feb 2009)

Ref #4, yes
Ottawa, Hamilton and Thunder Bay have reserve field ambs

as for the rest...not my lane.


----------



## Journeyman (18 Feb 2009)

Ref #1: CF Recruiting email, or "chat with a recruiter"

Ref #2: "Medical Tech requires...bio. I have...not bio." 
Gee, I guess you need to get bio. I suggest night school, correspondence course, or since you're not working, go back to school for the one class. At one point in my life I needed a high school English, so I arranged just to challenge the final exam and let the exam mark stand as my final grade. You never know unless you ask (but you'd better know the high school biology before going that route)


as for the rest...not my lane


----------



## jhohertz (18 Feb 2009)

SFB said:
			
		

> Ref #4, yes
> Ottawa, Hamilton and Thunder Bay have reserve field ambs
> 
> as for the rest...not my lane.



I can't believe 25 (Toronto) Field Ambulance was left out. Anywho here's a comprehensive list:

"Canadian Forces (CF) Health Services Reserve units are located in the following areas:

    * Nova Scotia: 33 Medical Company - Halifax and 35 Medical Company - Sydney
    * Quebec: 51 Ambulance de campagne - Montreal; 52 Ambulance de campagne - Sherbrooke; 55 Ambulance de campagne - Quebec City
    * Ontario: 23 Medical Company - Hamilton; 25 Medical Company - Toronto; 28 Medical Company - Ottawa; 18 Medical Company - Thunder Bay
    * Manitoba: 17 Medical Company - Winnipeg
    * Saskatchewan: 16 Medical Company in Regina and Saskatoon
    * Alberta: 15 Medical Company in Calgary and Edmonton
    * British Columbia: 11 Medical Company - Victoria; 12 Medical Company - Vancouver
"

Source: http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pub/fs-fd/res-eng.asp


----------



## medicineman (18 Feb 2009)

biosci said:
			
		

> I can't believe 25 (Toronto) Field Ambulance was left out. Anywho here's a comprehensive list:
> 
> "Canadian Forces (CF) Health Services Reserve units are located in the following areas:
> 
> ...



Those Medical Coys are all now designated Field Ambs - your data is dated.

Cheers.

MM


----------



## Xoshua (18 Feb 2009)

Thank you so much for the responses.  Sorry again for the questions.

-Since I'm in Arizona, what should I do?  Go to school here? (If so what do I go for)?  I was hoping for medical tech.  The way it looks on the website, is kind of a field medic.  I have no problem with ambulence, but I was hoping for field medic.  Front line with the infantry.  Like infantry, but more on the helping side.

-Go back to Canada?  It's kind of hard to do the whole recruitment process here, than go back and forth.  Maybe some input here, maybe someone here has been in a situation similar?

-If I decide to go back to Canada soon, should I do nightcourses, get bio, than do reserves on weekends while I get some college in during the week?

I know these questions are a bit odd, but maybe someone can shed some light on this.  Thank you in advance!

Joshua


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Feb 2009)

There is only one type of Med Tech in the CF, they do both field and clinical.
Go to school and get your biology.
As far as whether you do night school, reserves, stay in AZ or come to Canada, that's up to you.
Contact a recruiter, as was suggested to you and ask them what exactly is required for you to go Med Tech.  Also be sure to ask about equivalencies in your schooling.

Edit to add:  Before you ask, I'm not a Med Tech.


----------



## Xoshua (18 Feb 2009)

Ok well thank you for all these answers.  Two more questions, heh sorry.

1. Now is it possible to do reserves during the weekend and go to school during week days?
2. I'll be living away from family.  Will I be able to live by myself, and still do reserves?

Thank you again.


----------



## medicineman (19 Feb 2009)

Yes and Yes.

MM


----------



## jhohertz (19 Feb 2009)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Those Medical Coys are all now designated Field Ambs - your data is dated.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> MM



I didn't catch that. I got it right when I listed my present unit however. I think the locations are all pretty accurate although I am open to corrections.


----------



## Xoshua (19 Feb 2009)

Hey thanks again guys.  So I did speak with a recruiter, but they weren't much help.  They just said go to Canada and apply.  I was trying to ask them about everything but they didn't help much.  Anyways, should I stay here, finish Bio, than go to Canada and apply reserve med tech?  If so, will I be able to afford living on my own with reserve pay or?


----------



## medicineman (19 Feb 2009)

biosci said:
			
		

> I didn't catch that. I got it right when I listed my present unit however. I think the locations are all pretty accurate although I am open to corrections.



Locations and numbers are correct - just that the med coys are now in fact Fd Ambs - I'm in Victoria as we speak and Halifax/Sydney were part of my HSG when I was in Gagetown.  There is a 33 Fd Amb det in St John as well.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Feb 2009)

Xoshua said:
			
		

> Hey thanks again guys.  So I did speak with a recruiter, but they weren't much help.  They just said go to Canada and apply.  I was trying to ask them about everything but they didn't help much.  Anyways, should I stay here, finish Bio, than go to Canada and apply reserve med tech?  If so, will I be able to afford living on my own with reserve pay or?



Sorry the recruiter wasn't much help, but guess what?  We can't live your life for you or even really give you direction, it all depends on you.  *If* (big if) I were you, I would get the bio course, then come to Canada and apply for Res F.  Although, I'm curious as to why you don't want to go Reg F.   ???


----------



## Xoshua (20 Feb 2009)

Ok, well I sent in a Reserve Online Sign up to Thunderbay Ambulance Reserves.  Hope all goes well and I can talk to the recruiter there.  Next step is finish a bio course here now and once completed, go back home.  Too long here in the States, especially not being able to work here without a Greencard.  I'll post more when I get an answer.  Thank you again for the answers.   

Joshua Allen


----------



## aesop081 (20 Feb 2009)

n/m


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Feb 2009)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Locations and numbers are correct - just that the med coys are now in fact Fd Ambs - I'm in Victoria as we speak and Halifax/Sydney were part of my HSG when I was in Gagetown.  There is a 33 Fd Amb det in St John as well.
> 
> MM



*cough* 35 Fd Amb det St. John's *cough*

embedded in 36 No Svc Bn


----------



## medicineman (22 Feb 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> *cough* 35 Fd Amb det St. John's *cough*
> 
> embedded in 36 No Svc Bnn


There's a det of either 33 or 35 in St John, NB as well.  Forgot St John's, NF - for those there, my humblest of apologies.

MM


----------



## josh54243 (26 Feb 2009)

When you intend on coming back? You should probably ask the recruiter if its ok to take bio from where you are first. If they say no, I know you can earn Ontario credits through e-learning now, but since you aren't an Ontario resident right now you will probably have to pay for it. Also how far did you get with your Ontario high school education? You said 17 so I'm assuming around grade 11... I think the minimum is grade 10 if I'm not mistaken, but you can take a high school equivalence exam to get your diploma.

And Just wondering, is your home town Thunder Bay?


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Feb 2009)

josh54243 said:
			
		

> but you can take a high school equivalence exam to get your diploma.



A GED won't cut it if he wants to join as a Med Tech.  I suppose if one got a GED and then took a course in college or university that were equivalent (or better) to Grade 12 biology, that might be acceptable.

But, you do have a good point, contact the recruiting center to ensure your courses are acceptable.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (6 Mar 2009)

> Although, I'm curious as to why you don't want to go Reg F.


He said that he still wants to go to college.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Mar 2009)

Smirnoff123 said:
			
		

> He said that he still wants to go to college.



My impression was that the OP only wanted to go to college to get what is required for them to join as a Med Tech.  You can join the Reg F and still go to school, you know.

IMHO, his best bet would be to get the courses he needs to go Med Tech and join the Reg F and then see about taking college/university courses.  Then he won't have to worry about income.


----------



## kj_gully (10 Mar 2009)

"IMHO, his best bet would be to get the courses he needs to go Med Tech and join the Reg F and then see about taking college/university courses.  Then he won't have to worry about income."  You sound like a recruiter. if you join without taking the courses you want to in College, you will probably never take them. Quit sitting on the fence, join the reserves while you go to school. that way whichever one you do not like, you can drop. If you love both, great, join reg when you are ready. You will be a much better soldier if you do not join already harbouring regret.


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Mar 2009)

kj_gully said:
			
		

> "IMHO, his best bet would be to get the courses he needs to go Med Tech and join the Reg F and then see about taking college/university courses.  Then he won't have to worry about income."  You sound like a recruiter. if you join without taking the courses you want to in College, you will probably never take them. Quit sitting on the fence, join the reserves while you go to school. that way whichever one you do not like, you can drop. If you love both, great, join reg when you are ready. You will be a much better soldier if you do not join already harbouring regret.



I only said that because the member seemed to not be able to make a decision on his own and based on his (repetitive) posts here I feel that he will not be able to handle his finances very well and be out of college before he even starts.  Recruiter?  Nope, I would never tell someone to join as a Med Tech.  Please note that I am not a Med Tech, either.


----------



## brandon_ (21 Jul 2009)

Xoshua said:
			
		

> Ok, well I sent in a Reserve Online Sign up to Thunderbay Ambulance Reserves.  Hope all goes well and I can talk to the recruiter there.  Next step is finish a bio course here now and once completed, go back home.  Too long here in the States, especially not being able to work here without a Greencard.  I'll post more when I get an answer.  Thank you again for the answers.
> 
> Joshua Allen


hope everything works out well thunder bay is a awesome place. i live 5 minutes away from the armories. If you need any information about the city or anything don't be afraid to send me a message.


----------



## K.Schults (3 Aug 2009)

I am in a similar situation regards to high school.

This fall I am going back college to do Pre Tech (specifically catered for EMT)  to get me up to par for lack of high school. The recruiter told me to apply while in the course and once I passed ,I would be good.


----------

